# Just a Quick Salmon Dinner in the Pellet Smoker



## disco (Aug 14, 2016)

We do look for wild salmon in the supermarket as She Who Must Be Obeyed likes it. We get some decent fish but there was some that were bright red sockeye, well trimmed and reasonably thick fillets. The price made me stop breathing for awhile but the missus is worth it.

I got it home and cooked it right away. I didn't have a lot of time so I went easy.

I sprinkled the fillet with Louisiana Grills Mesquite Rub 'n Grill, just a bit to give it some saltiness.













Italian Salmon 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 14, 2016






I put it in the pellet smoker at 210 F over Competition Blend pellets.













Italian Salmon 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 14, 2016






I smoked for 40 minutes and then brushed the surface with Italian salad dressing.













Italian Salmon 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 14, 2016






I smoked for 20 more minutes to an internal temperature of 135 F.

I let it sit for a couple of minutes.













Italian Salmon 4.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 14, 2016






I served it with fresh bread, green salad and a zucchini tomato stir fry.













Italian Salmon 5.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 14, 2016






The Verdict

This was incredibly easy and good. The salmon had a nice texture without being dried out. The Italian dressing and rub gave it some salty, sour, herb notes. Best of all, She Who Must Be Obeyed really liked it. My work is done.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks like a tasty meal Disco, I'll have to try the Italian dressing !  Sounds great !   :drool


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks delicious Disco!!

Al


----------



## b-one (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks good for fish! Glad the price didn't totally take your breath away!


----------



## disco (Aug 14, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks like a tasty meal Disco, I'll have to try the Italian dressing ! Sounds great !


It is embaressingly easy, Justin, but it does taste good.


SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious Disco!!
> 
> Al


Thanks, Al!


b-one said:


> Looks good for fish! Glad the price didn't totally take your breath away!


No, that would be the missus when I make too much of a mess doing prep work.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 24, 2016)

Perfect timing Disco.  I'm just about to put a couple of salmon steaks on the MES.  Thanks.  Yours looks great.

Gary


----------



## disco (Aug 24, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Perfect timing Disco.  I'm just about to put a couple of salmon steaks on the MES.  Thanks.  Yours looks great.
> 
> Gary


Enjoy, my friend!


----------

